# NST & BPP at 40 wks?



## FreeThinkinMama (Aug 3, 2004)

I'm 39 weeks now and had an appt with the midwife today. She told me to set up an appt for next week and if I hadn't delivered by then they would do a NST and BPP. Is that really warranted if I haven't even gone past my due date yet? Can't NST's be unreliable sometimes? I don't know much about BPP, how accurate are they? btw I'm not high risk, blood pressure is normal, passed GTT, I am positive for GBS but that's it.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

You can refuse them. Some practices require them after 40 weeks. It seems to me though that if you are keeping track of movement or doing a kick chart a NST would not be necessary.

I am not sure what the faulties are with the test. I've only had NSTs with one of my pregnancies and I had a lot of them. I failed two. One really bad and spent six hours in the hospital being monitored. However I was having a high risk pregnancy and had pre-e. Plus I had had decreased fetal movement over the previous 12-18 hours.


----------



## pamamidwife (May 7, 2003)

If you do a NST, be sure to eat and drink some juice prior. That will wake your babe up and give a more accurate reading.

Re the BPP, these are more tricky. Drink a ton of water 2 to 4 hours or so prior..the biggest faulty funding with term babies is "low amniotic fluid". This finding is highly subjective and not usually accurate. Still, it gives them a reason to push induction.

Its hard to go past a due date anymore..women are treated like they are bombs ready to explode with horrific consequences when they reach the due date.

Just know that your baby and your placenta are not cartons of milk..they do not expire based on a man made date!

Good luck to you!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pamamidwife* 
Just know that your baby and your placenta are not cartons of milk..they do not expire based on a man made date!

Good luck to you!

I LOVE that! Can I steal it?


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

If you are low risk and you are just going to be "due" why would they want to do those tests? I went to almost 42 weeks and my midwives only asked me to do NSTs at 41 weeks, 41.5 weeks and then a BPP/NST at 42 weeks if I made it that far. I am in a state (WA) that is rough on homebirth midwives, especially with post-date mamas. My opinion (which is irrelevant







) is that your midwife is jumping the gun on it. I *do* think that sometimes NSTs and BPP can be helpful (which is why I consented to them at 41 weeks) but 40 weeks seems early unless there are specific reasons. Sounds like everything is going well for you, hope you have a wonderful, safe and happy birth


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

My family practice doctor asked me to do a NST if I went past 42 weeks. I did, and I made an appointment for the NST, but actually went into labor a few hours before the appointment.







Asking you to schedule a test right at the 40 mark seems a bit early to me, and if I was comfortable in my pregnancy (meaning I felt the babe moving, didn't feel wonky, that sort of thing) I would probably put it off until much later on.

I know this time round my care provider told me they suggest a NST at 41 weeks for VBAC mamas like myself. I'm hoping it wont be an issue, but if I do go "late" again I'll just see how I feel at the time.

So pay close attention to how you feel and how the babe feels, and go with your gut!


----------



## ckhagen (Sep 6, 2004)

My m/w said she would ask to do an NST after 42 weeks.
My first DS, I was seeing an OB and she had me having them all-the-freaking time. I had no idea it was so out of control. I probably had 10 or 15 NSTs between 30 and 40 weeks.


----------

